# Bath bomb frosting questions



## TheBobbiesRSurly (Mar 9, 2017)

Hiya folks!

I return with yet more questions 

So I just had the neatest idea for bath bombs, but it would involve probably utilizing some sort of 'frosting' (or possibly a sugar scrub molded to look like frosting).  I've been looking and looking at different recipes for BB frostings, and it seems no matter what, they call for either meringue powder and/or sugar.  I even saw a few that used actual eggs in it.  Aren't these things bad to put in bath water and then soak in?  I read that the sugar shouldn't cause yeast infections, but I'm still very curious as to whether there are alternatives.

What sort of benefits does meringue powder impart beyond giving the water a silkier feel?

Never mind, I think I've found an alternative!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 9, 2017)

at one time sugar solutions were used to help heal bed sores. Of course now, bed sores are more controllable.


----------



## TheBobbiesRSurly (Mar 9, 2017)

oooh, I didn't know that!   I suppose all the sugar scrubs should have indicated it's fine to use with bathing, lol


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 9, 2017)

Some of the sugar scrubs consistency is somehow watery. If you put that on bath bomb, might trigger the fizz.
And putting eggs in bath bomb...I personally won't do that in case the egg goes off and become stinky bomb.

And the meringue powder: 
https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...es/bath-bomb-cupcakes-day-two-the-frosting-2/

" Ctrl+F" meringue powder, it's right under the recipe.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 10, 2017)

I agree that sugar scrub isn't stable enough to pipe onto a bath bomb.  I wouldn't use egg either I would use meringue powder.  You could also pipe CP soap on top of the bath bomb.  Not sure it would stick well but I think I've seen it done.


----------



## Kelley (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi, I make cupcake bath bombs. Frosted with cocoa butter, Shea butter, coconut oil and sweet almond oil. Melt them all together and put it in fridge. Keep checking so it doesn't set up. I just let it set to consistency of buttercream and then pipe onto bombs like I would regular cupcakes. I can't give quantities because I do it by eye but if you like I can weigh them and let you know next time


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 15, 2017)

Kelley said:


> Hi, I make cupcake bath bombs. Frosted with cocoa butter, Shea butter, coconut oil and sweet almond oil. Melt them all together and put it in fridge. Keep checking so it doesn't set up. I just let it set to consistency of buttercream and then pipe onto bombs like I would regular cupcakes. I can't give quantities because I do it by eye but if you like I can weigh them and let you know next time


What do you do with the frosting? That would be a lot of oil in a tub, plus they will melt in the summer. Or was something missing in the above recipe?


----------



## Kelley (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm in the UK so even the summer isn't too much of a problem. 80% are hard butters. Coconut oil will be 15, with only a small amount of liquid oil. Once they have set up (which must be done in the fridge) they stay rock hard. As for oils in the tub. Yes, this is true. Probably not as much as you think because I don't frost high, but I use it as a selling point with a slip warning on the label. I call them butter bombs. 
If you live in a hotter country you could add a little beeswax to the recipe. I add that in my massage bars.
To get a less oily frosting I am experimenting with a whipped creamy topping using emulsifying wax. I'm not there yet. I haven't managed to get the consistency quite right.


----------



## LilyJo (Mar 20, 2017)

How do you package them?

If you are selling through the internet you cant gurantee the coditions they will be under in transit and if you are selling at fairs, our experience is that things often get softened by the sun or heating.

I would have thought that they would leave the tub very slippery, wouldnt fancy that law suit myself!


----------



## Omneya (Mar 20, 2017)

You could always pipe a truffle on it. Melt some butters and add a mixture of BS and CA ans some tapioca starch (The modified one). Mix it all together and put in the piping bag and pipe a lil on the top. You can add color to it as well. Use a coupler with your piping bag. It can harden quickly, but you can just take the tip off and micro wave the mixture for 10-15 seconds to loosen it up a bit. Also use a large wide open tip. Anything too intricate, can get caught on the tip and make it harder. The powders will make it less greasy


----------



## Kelley (Apr 5, 2017)

Kelley said:


> I'm in the UK so even the summer isn't too much of a problem. 80% are hard butters. Coconut oil will be 15, with only a small amount of liquid oil. Once they have set up (which must be done in the fridge) they stay rock hard. As for oils in the tub. Yes, this is true. Probably not as much as you think because I don't frost high, but I use it as a selling point with a slip warning on the label. I call them butter bombs.
> If you live in a hotter country you could add a little beeswax to the recipe. I add that in my massage bars.
> To get a less oily frosting I am experimenting with a whipped creamy topping using emulsifying wax. I'm not there yet. I haven't managed to get the consistency quite right.


As long as I label them correctly there's no issue with getting sued. Same as a bath oil. People know they will be slippy. As for packaging, I wrap them in cling film and then in a cellophane bag with some bath salts. I have no problem sending them in the UK as I pack with foam noodles. Mostly I sell them to people for party favours in big batches. A beauty shop sells them for me in cake boxes with no issues but as for summer fares, well I think sticking to regular bathbombs makes better sense. I have used whipped melt and pour instead of butter but I hate doing them. It takes forever!


----------

